# Yogies Yogurt Treats, a few questions, and your opinion?



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I bought Yogies for my rats a few days ago, but I have a few questions.

1. They had other flavors there, but only the Cheese Flavor said hamster, gerbil, and rat on it. The others, such as the strawberry flavored one, said guinea pigs, chinchillas, ferrets, etc. on them. Is it safe for my rats to eat those flavors as well?

2. It says to feed 1-2 a day. Have you ever fed them more than that amount?

3. Yogurt is good for gut flora. I was wondering if Yogies have the same effect?

Other than my own questions, I was wondering if anyone has ever bought these for your ratties, and if they liked them or what your opinion is on them? 

As far as my own rats are concerned, my older rat loves them, but her young daughter only eats half of hers and leaves the rest sitting there. I wish the ones made for rats came in more than just cheese flavor since both my rats are more into fruits.


----------



## Sidtherat (Feb 16, 2012)

I feed Sid the strawberry ones he just goes nuts for them.made by vitakraft they say for hamsters. But I take him to the store with me and let him pick his own out. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong but I believe they are just labeled for suggestion. My bag says 1 to 3 a day but I like to hide a weeks supply in his cage for him once a week he is a hoarder anyway so he just stores them in his house or hammock.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't feed them at all. Look at the ingredients - they are full of sugar and oil. One yogie is like 2-3 chocolate bars for a rat. When I did feed them, I crushed them up into tiny pieces and fed maybe 1-2 pieces at a time during training. 

I prefer plain Cheerios nowadays - cheaper, lower sugar, and healthier


----------



## Zilla (May 9, 2012)

I believe the only difference between the ones that say hamster/gerbil/rat and the ones that say guinea pig/rabbit are the size. The guinea pig/rabbit ones are huge. I give my guys the tiny strawberry ones - they do make that flavor for rats etc. I've never given them the cheese ones. I know they're full of sugar so I usually use banana slices or cereal as treats, but the Yogies work if I really need to get them to do something (like come back to me when they've run under the bed or dresser) or they've just done something I'm very happy about (like poop in the litter box, lol). They'll pretty much do anything for a Yogie.


----------



## brittbritt (May 13, 2012)

Are children's yogurt bites better than animal ones? That's the type I bought and the strawberry/apple was a big hit.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm glad I can buy the other ones as well. Right now they only get one a day because my younger rat only eats half of hers and eats the other half, and her mother finds the other half and eats it after she's eaten her Yogie. 

I don't use them when training because I've been working on both rats quite a bit when it comes to training recently. Usually during training I give my rats a pea, part of an almond (I crush them up), or pieces of dog food. (My is really small making her food a little bit smaller than the size of a pea.) Basically, during training I like to give tem something small so it doesn't fill them up too fast.


----------



## ilymorgannn (May 7, 2012)

All of my pets LOVE yogies ! Despite what the package says. My rats, bunnies, and even dog all enjoy them in small doses. We've never had any sort of problem !


----------



## Quarinteen (9 mo ago)

I give the strawberry ones to mine. I actually ate one to see what it was. They are actually pretty good. They are very sweet. After trying one for myself I figured they should not have more than 1 every other day or so. Mine go crazy for them though. All 3 of my boys will rush to the front if they even think I may be going for the bag lol.


----------

